# invert questions



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok its a 55g reef lots of rock about 40+ corals 1 huge anemone a flame angel a nemo clown a 6 line wrasse one coral banded shrimp about 15 hermits and about 3 snails that stay burried in the sand pluss one sand sifting star. Ok i have little shrimp inverts and little pollywog inverts, then there are like....millions of tiny starfish and another million or so small rolly polly looking guys...good or bad? Then there are the.worms.. think they may be what.folks call spaghetti worms another million or so lol. It appeaes to be no problem with.the stars or the.rolly polly guys but the worms apear to be pooping piles and hindering coral growth. What eats those so i can add one to.the tank? Tank is around .026 specific grav i do 5g wchanges about.every 2 weeks and there is usualy about 10 nitrates before the change and just barely traces of phosphate. I use liquid api reef master test kit. Ca is about 460 ish an kh about 8 or so prety much every test. Thanks!
Beaux


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The worms and rolly polly as you call them are benificial to your system. That is what makes up a reef they help eat leftover food,churn your sandbed, and is life on the reef. I would leave them in your tank. If your corals aren't growing you need to feed more, corals are much like plants without a food source and light they cant grow. What is your calcium alk and magnesium? If you keep lps corals they take up calcium softies like zoas and mushrooms eat plankton and smaller food like cyclopeze. My corals grow like weeds but thats probably because I feed tons!


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes most would say i overfeed lol. Calc is about 450 or so usualy no test for magnesium so not sure on that one. I feed 2x a week sometimes 3 and i feed 2 caps of zooplex or about 10-15ml i think. I also target feed the anemone frozen brine and hand feed with hemostats my orange lps not sure what he is other than a rescue haha. I got several ones as live rock and brought them back to life. Anyways lol thanks alot!
Beaux


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes most would say i overfeed lol. Calc is about 450 or so usualy no test for magnesium so not sure on that one. I feed 2x a week sometimes 3 and i feed 2 caps of zooplex or about 10-15ml i think. I also target feed the anemone frozen brine and hand feed with hemostats my orange lps not sure what he is other than a rescue haha. I got several ones as live rock and brought them back to life. Anyways lol thanks alot!
Beaux


----------

